# My Story.



## jessica13 (Dec 13, 2012)

Im Jessica, im 16 years old, and i was diagnosed with IBS this past August, but have been sick for 11 months. _My doctor tells me that he cant help me anymore because ive had all the tests, scopes, ultrasounds you could think of, ive had and they all come up negative_. They thought i had Chrons at first because my pain is in my lower right abdominal, thought i had appendicitis 3 different times, celliac disease, etc.

*I have lost 25 pounds all together*, 10 my first attack, 10 my second, and 5 with my most recent. My doctors put me on predisone to try and stabilize me so i cant eat, buscopan for spasms, zofran for nausea, and T3 with codeine for pain. But the nausea pills are really the only thing that helps. I always have nausea with extreme lower right abdominal pain, and because of this i have missed so much school, social events, my sports. _Im so anxious now i can barely leave my house, and ive been miserable for the last two months. I just sit at home, and cry. _My boyfriend is very supportive of me, and has been by my side since day one which im so lucky to have.

*I am now starting to get sick again, and i just feel alone. My own dad didnt even believe i was sick until my doctor sat him down and explained what was going on. I dont eat, sleep, or even leave my room anymore because im scared i'll have an attack. IBS is literally controlling my life, and nobody or any doctor, can see to help me or fix my problem*,

We've tried the diets, we've tried the multi vitamins and pro biotics, and nothing is working. I get so weak i actually cant get up my stairs, i collapse even just trying to walk to the bathroom, and my hair is falling out in clumps. The hospitals wont admit me when i go in, they just send me home because they cant do anything for me. The only reason im still alive is because of the steroids they put me on.

*I feel that i am starting to become addicted to the tylenol 3s they put me on,* and these past 11 months have been hell. My sickness has also prevented me from getting my drivers license, playing sports, going to school for the full week. My mom is scared and very worried because she doesnt know what to do anymore either.

I need help, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spanglish (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Jessica,

I am so sorry you are suffering with this horrible IBS, I have had it on and off all of my life also with the lower right side pain aswell.
Have also tried all the meds natural and perscription they never really worked,you say you have tried diets that is the only thing that works for me,it is not easy and you have to be very strict with your self but eating little and often does help,remember the old saying you are what you eat.

Also try and get on with your life as hard as it will be,you will not feel like this for ever all thow you might not feel like it now,one of the good things you have already done is joining this site it will help you alot as it has done for me.

Hope you feel better soon best regards Terry.


----------



## jessica13 (Dec 13, 2012)

spanglish said:


> Hi Jessica,
> 
> I am so sorry you are suffering with this horrible IBS, I have had it on and off all of my life also with the lower right side pain aswell.
> Have also tried all the meds natural and perscription they never really worked,you say you have tried diets that is the only thing that works for me,it is not easy and you have to be very strict with your self but eating little and often does help,remember the old saying you are what you eat.
> ...


Thanks so much Terry  I will try to eat in small amounts, and I hope you are doing well too. It is nice to talk to people who I can relate to.


----------



## trapped inside (Dec 14, 2012)

The scariest part of IBS is that it can't be treated and that it lasts a life-time. That's what makes me depressed about it. What if I have a bad case of D at my wedding? 

As far as your dad not believing your IBS because he doesn't understand is a bummer. When my symptoms started, everyone --from my parents, who are both doctors, to my psychiatrist -- gave me no credibility, and almost made fun of me for talking about what should be quite private issues. It takes a lot to open up to someone and tell them about IBS (especially when I'm talking to girls), but I'll eventually have to confide in my wife to let her know what's up.

Thanks for your share - you're pain, we have felt ; we understand


----------

